# New Tivo App (2.0) awesome but won't run on Jailbroken iOS devices



## JulienPDX (Mar 2, 2004)

Title says it all. I got so upset about this issue, I responded to the thread on TiVo's website with a filedropper link to the previous version (1.9.1) as well as instructions on how to put it back on your ipad/iphone so that it will run.

Tivo is blaming CableLabs for this "glitch" saying that CableLabs requires that they not be running on a jailbroken iOS system. 

I say this is over-reaching and that the few companies that have tried to do this before were shotdown in the tech press for doing it; as well as having to deal with a lot of pissed-off customers.

(see Skype, myAT&T, NetFlix). 

*******************

I've asked TiVo to either tell us what/how this app is "checking " (Since there are reports of people getting this error message even when they are not jailbroken) and why specifically this isn't allowed; since the new application still doest not give us real access to the recordings (unless you own an as-yet available streaming device)


----------



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

What do you mean by "as-yet available"?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

This has been known since the app was released last Monday. There is a project called xCon that allows people to trick apps into thinking they are not running on a Jailborken device but they have to adjust it for ever app. Someone already submitted the TiVo app and they are working on adding support for it. 

Dan


----------



## button1066 (Sep 4, 2012)

JulienPDX said:


> I got so upset about this issue...


I imagine the OP is the type of person to get upset over everything (including my post) but it's not hard to unjailbreak an iPhone and get the use of the TiVo app back.


----------



## falken98 (Jan 29, 2011)

button1066 said:


> I imagine the OP is the type of person to get upset over everything (including my post) but it's not hard to unjailbreak an iPhone and get the use of the TiVo app back.


If someone put a padlock on your door you could also burn down your house and rebuild it to fix the problem. I would rather just figure out a way to remove the padlock.


----------



## button1066 (Sep 4, 2012)

falken98 said:


> If someone put a padlock on your door you could also burn down your house and rebuild it to fix the problem. I would rather just figure out a way to remove the padlock.


This analogy is not very good. A more accurate version is that I have been evicted for breaking the terms of my lease.

Some apps don't support jailbroken phones. It's not complicated, if you want an easy life you do things properly. If you want to spend your time messing with broken software that works perfectly for everybody else that's your choice. It's not something to be 'upset' over because it's an entirely self-created unnecessary problem.


----------



## spaldingclan (Aug 22, 2012)

there is a newer version released yesterday (2.0.1) Anyone who's "stuck" on 2.0 dare to try it and see if it "fixed the Jailbreak issue? I was able to get back to 1.9.1 so I'm not about to try.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

2.0.1 still won't run on a jailbroken device. It did seem to get a little further though. Instead of just crashing, I could see the "pick a DVR" screen behind the jailbreak notice but I couldn't tap on anything.

The xCon work seems to be proceeding, so there might be a fix available soon.


----------



## rudolpht (Mar 8, 2003)

Tivo App will not work with iOS 6.0 Golden Master, i.e., the download everyone will be making next Wed. I assume there will be yet another Tivo app revision to contend with to mitigate the JB issue.


----------



## ShayL (Jul 18, 2007)

rudolpht said:


> Tivo App will not work with iOS 6.0 Golden Master, i.e., the download everyone will be making next Wed. I assume there will be yet another Tivo app revision to contend with to mitigate the JB issue.


The app (2.0.1) works just fine on ios6 GM on my iphone 4 and ipad 2. I did not try it with 2.0


----------



## ShayL (Jul 18, 2007)

I did have an interesting issue with the app. It complained about my ipad being jailbroken. It is not currently, but used to be. I set it up as a new ipad and worked fine. There is something is the settings that it is detecting even though it is no longer jailbroken.


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 3, 2009)

The app is checking because I assume Cablelabs is requiring TiVo to do it so they could be allowd to stream cable content via TiVo Stream to the app.

I wouldnt blame TiVo and seems like a reasonable request from Cablelabs. You would rather not be allowed to stream cable content to your appple device?


----------



## rudolpht (Mar 8, 2003)

ShayL said:


> The app (2.0.1) works just fine on ios6 GM on my iphone 4 and ipad 2. I did not try it with 2.0


The app "works" but Tivo stream does NOT, meaning the app doesn't fully work. Did you get Tivo stream to work and how????


----------



## BigErn (Jan 1, 2007)

There is a new version of xCon available that works with app version 2.0.1. It enables all features including the Tivo stream. So much for that unbreakable jailbreak detection Tivo.


----------



## ShayL (Jul 18, 2007)

rudolpht said:


> The app "works" but Tivo stream does NOT, meaning the app doesn't fully work. Did you get Tivo stream to work and how????


I just said play on device and it worked fine. I think you should contact TiVo support.


----------



## HeatherA (Jan 10, 2002)

rudolpht said:


> Tivo App will not work with iOS 6.0 Golden Master, i.e., the download everyone will be making next Wed. I assume there will be yet another Tivo app revision to contend with to mitigate the JB issue.


Works just fine on my iPhone 4s running the GM of iOS6


----------



## rudolpht (Mar 8, 2003)

ShayL said:


> I just said play on device and it worked fine. I think you should contact TiVo support.


What version of the OS and what did you use to JB? If it is no longer JB, then it seems like a useless comment in this thread.


----------



## rudolpht (Mar 8, 2003)

HeatherA said:


> Works just fine on my iPhone 4s running the GM of iOS6


Thank you. Maybe it's an iPad issue.


----------



## rudolpht (Mar 8, 2003)

BigErn said:


> There is a new version of xCon available that works with app version 2.0.1. It enables all features including the Tivo stream. So much for that unbreakable jailbreak detection Tivo.


Excellent. Do you have a repo for the newer version of xCon and do you need to patch the Tivo app?


----------



## bguzik (Jan 7, 2002)

rudolpht said:


> Excellent. Do you have a repo for the newer version of xCon and do you need to patch the Tivo app?


My understanding is that it will be released via Cydia ASAP. In the meantime, it is available as a download from the xCon issues support page. If you have xCon already installed (v36), then you can get to the xCon support site via Cydia.

The patch is BRAND new this morning. It works great w/v2.01 and my JB iPad 3.


----------



## rudolpht (Mar 8, 2003)

GitHub comes to the rescue. https://github.com/n00neimp0rtant/xCon-Issues/issues/94


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

The xCon patch worked on my iPhone 4S and first-gen iPad (both running iOS 5.1.1). I don't have a Stream but I'm happy to have the app back. :up:


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Cool. Can anyone with a Steam confirm that streaming and transferring work with this patch?if somis there any way to use the Jailbroken status of your device to copy the sideloaded video to a PC?

Dan


----------



## SnakeEyes (Dec 26, 2000)

Dan203 said:


> This has been known since the app was released last Monday. There is a project called xCon that allows people to trick apps into thinking they are not running on a Jailborken device but they have to adjust it for ever app. Someone already submitted the TiVo app and they are working on adding support for it.
> 
> Dan


New version fixes the problem for me


----------



## bguzik (Jan 7, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> Cool. Can anyone with a Steam confirm that streaming and transferring work with this patch?if somis there any way to use the Jailbroken status of your device to copy the sideloaded video to a PC?
> 
> Dan


Hi Dan,

Yes, I have the new Stream, and a Jailbroken iPhone 4 and iPad 3. Streaming and downloading work just as well now with the xCon patch as they do on my Non Jailbroken iPad 2.

While the Stream works and is usable, my feedback would be that the TiVo App & Stream Software is still a "work-in-progress", that still needs some major fixes. (Like a rearrange of how it has to stream by first starting a recording of LiveTV. ...which is stupid. If there is no way around that, then TiVo needs to delete the recording automatically after you're done streaming.)


----------



## tomm1079 (May 10, 2005)

bguzik said:


> Hi Dan,
> 
> Yes, I have the new Stream, and a Jailbroken iPhone 4 and iPad 3. Streaming and downloading work just as well now with the xCon patch as they do on my Non Jailbroken iPad 2.
> 
> While the Stream works and is usable, my feedback would be that the TiVo App & Stream Software is still a "work-in-progress", that still needs some major fixes. (Like a rearrange of how it has to stream by first starting a recording of LiveTV. ...which is stupid. If there is no way around that, then TiVo needs to delete the recording automatically after you're done streaming.)


the ipad app asks you if you want to delete...


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

I tried cleaning up (deleting old passes mainly) my Season Pass list via the iPhone app tonight. This functionality appears broken. Swipe-to-delete looks like it works, but when you exit the SP Manager screen and go back to it the deletions did not actually commit.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

tomm1079 said:


> the ipad app asks you if you want to delete...


I don't think it does if you are watching live tv only if you stream a recording.


----------



## spaldingclan (Aug 22, 2012)

so any idea when xCon will be updated to support the Tivo app?


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

spaldingclan said:


> so any idea when xCon will be updated to support the Tivo app?


It's been updated already, it's just not in Cydia yet. If you know how to SSH into your phone and install a package, you can find the download link to the "beta" version in the issue thread:

https://github.com/n00neimp0rtant/xCon-Issues/issues/94


----------



## spaldingclan (Aug 22, 2012)

if you add his repo http://n00neimp0rtant.dyndns.org/repo to cydia on your phone or ipad the beta shows up...I don't have a stream but this does fix all the other functions on version 2.01


----------



## bguzik (Jan 7, 2002)

innocentfreak said:


> I don't think it does if you are watching live tv only if you stream a recording.


Zackly!


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

xCon isn't necessary in order for the new 2.0.2 release of the TiVo app to run on jailbroken devices. I'm guessing you'd still need it for the streaming functionality, however.


----------



## avg99 (Apr 13, 2002)

Thanks for the info on Xcon, it worked on jailbroken ipad4 iOS 6.1 xcellent!!


----------

